# Head alignment pin too deep.



## 64since65 (Dec 11, 2019)

After installing/removing the head multiple times to run a bunch of checks (it's a long story), I've discovered that one of the alignment pins was bumped too many times and has been pushed in too deep. It no longer aligns the head properly as the chamfer on the pin is nearly at the surface of the block now - it sort of aligns the gasket but not the head.

I'm looking for the best method to get the pin out. The only thing I can see to do is to try drilling it out but that's going to be difficult if it's a hardened pin. I assume they remove them to resurface the block so there has to be a way - but maybe not once it's in this deep.

(Also wondering - trying to keep my language civil here - why it's able to be knocked in too far in the first place! Can't help wondering if the machine shop used the wrong pin.)


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

They usually aren't in too tight. If you can grab it with soon vice grips, twist, and pull it out. They aren't hardened though so they aren't difficult to drill into if you need to. I've had to do that before myself. 

Bear


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

If you do need to drill it, you could probably get away with a small hole in the very center and screw an easy out into it. I realize the pins are not threaded but this should still work. The small hole will keep you away from hitting the block. I bought a cheapie set from Harbor Freight and have used them a bunch of times. I usually buy good tools but bought cheap for these because I didn't think they would actually work. My first go around with them was removing a couple broken exhaust studs from my old Dakota with the heads still on the truck. Turned what could have been a half day job into one that took about an hour. Worked great!

Good luck!


----------



## cmy67400 (Jul 13, 2020)

Jared said:


> If you do need to drill it, you could probably get away with a small hole in the very center and screw an easy out into it. I realize the pins are not threaded but this should still work. The small hole will keep you away from hitting the block. I bought a cheapie set from Harbor Freight and have used them a bunch of times. I usually buy good tools but bought cheap for these because I didn't think they would actually work. My first go around with them was removing a couple broken exhaust studs from my old Dakota with the heads still on the truck. Turned what could have been a half day job into one that took about an hour. Worked great!
> 
> Good luck!





64since65 said:


> After installing/removing the head multiple times to run a bunch of checks (it's a long story), I've discovered that one of the alignment pins was bumped too many times and has been pushed in too deep. It no longer aligns the head properly as the chamfer on the pin is nearly at the surface of the block now - it sort of aligns the gasket but not the head.
> 
> I'm looking for the best method to get the pin out. The only thing I can see to do is to try drilling it out but that's going to be difficult if it's a hardened pin. I assume they remove them to resurface the block so there has to be a way - but maybe not once it's in this deep.
> 
> (Also wondering - trying to keep my language civil here - why it's able to be knocked in too far in the first place! Can't help wondering if the machine shop used the wrong pin.)





64since65 said:


> After installing/removing the head multiple times to run a bunch of checks (it's a long story), I've discovered that one of the alignment pins was bumped too many times and has been pushed in too deep. It no longer aligns the head properly as the chamfer on the pin is nearly at the surface of the block now - it sort of aligns the gasket but not the head.
> 
> I'm looking for the best method to get the pin out. The only thing I can see to do is to try drilling it out but that's going to be difficult if it's a hardened pin. I assume they remove them to resurface the block so there has to be a way - but maybe not once it's in this deep.
> 
> (Also wondering - trying to keep my language civil here - why it's able to be knocked in too far in the first place! Can't help wondering if the machine shop used the wrong pin.)


I had same problem a month ago on my 69 400 and ordered a set from www.precisionautomotivespecialists.com and asked them if pounding them into the block was a bad idea they said probably it could get caught in the water pump and bad things could happen. I did it anyway it knocked in easily and when I informed them I had done it they said it will probably sit in the bottom of the water jacket in the block and remain there. So if you are as optimistic as me you have that option so far so good with me


----------



## cmy67400 (Jul 13, 2020)

cmy67400 said:


> I had same problem a month ago on my 69 400 and ordered a set from www.precisionautomotivespecialists.com and asked them if pounding them into the block was a bad idea they said probably it could get caught in the water pump and bad things could happen. I did it anyway it knocked in easily and when I informed them I had done it they said it will probably sit in the bottom of the water jacket in the block and remain there. So if you are as optimistic as me you have that option so far so good with me


PS. This is my first reply and not sure it posted correctly I did not see my " cmy67400" name or call out.


----------



## 64since65 (Dec 11, 2019)

My solution: There wasn't enough sticking out to get a pair of vise grips on it. And I was concerned about possibly breaking off a small easy out and getting in worse trouble so I drilled and tapped for a #8 thread. I then put a screw in that was somewhere around an inch long and put vise grips around the screw threads and up against the head of the screw. (A large washer would have worked but where do you find a large washer for a #8 screw?) That left a small gap between the block and the vise grips so I could use a carpenter's hammer to pry it out much like you would pull a nail. The vise grips provided a good surface to pull on with the tips of the hammer and made it easy to pull it straight out so as not to break the screw with the pin still in the block. It came out very easily that way - easier than a lot of nails - and I didn't have to worry about hitting the wrong thing or the wrong way with the hammer. Now I just have to wait for a new pin to arrive so I can put the heads on - and I will be much more careful this time!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job


----------

